# flexible (rubber) molding Help!



## idrivenails (Jul 16, 2009)

so...I'm making window stop(1 3/8") out of rubber 1x6 molding, sold in 12' coils' for arched windows. (architechts choice) cutting this stuff to length is easy, however, ripping it is another matter. I have to stop and clean (scrape the blade every 6 feet. i have 120 feet to go...freaked out need help!


----------



## jaros bros. (Feb 18, 2009)

What kind of blade? What is the material made out of? Possibly a blade with less teeth would work better.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

What blade are you using? I have used plenty of flexible trim before and used a 40 tooth 10" freud table saw blade that ripped it just fine.


----------



## idrivenails (Jul 16, 2009)

*rubber molding*

turns out only one piece of this stuff (supplied by others) was "true" extruded rubber. The rest was more of the type that flex-casing is made of.World of difference!!! ripping was easy...day was good:thumbsup:


----------

